# More bacon, not too much bacon.



## daspyknows (Apr 13, 2021)

Finally getting to taste the last batch of bacon and have the pictures to prove it.   My process is  putting a skinless pork belly in a cure of using Pops low salt cure for 7 days.  I then slice into 3 pieces and season overnight .  The 3 flavors I made this time were hoisin sauce, a friend's home made orange simple syrup and chili powder, and garlic brown sugar.  I then add the cure back into the ziplocs and let soak for 7 more days.  I season the pieces again and let sit overnight.  Smoking took 10 hours at 175 to 200 degrees to an internal temperature of 145 degrees using cherry and pear wood. 

Smoking bacon was how I spent my Saturday post vax with the plan on slicing and sampling on Sunday.  I was in no shape to eat anything Sunday so here we are on Tuesday finally slicing and getting to taste the results..  My son, who is my designated taste tester approved all of the flavors.   I enjoyed them too.  Tomorrow and Thursday I will deliver a sampler to two friends.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 13, 2021)

Looks good. And I’ll take one...or two of those BLTs!
Jim


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh, He-double ll, the pic on the lettuce with the mader side was AWESOME!!POINTS!


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 13, 2021)

3000 miles means I won't be getting a care package?
What happened on Sunday?  I've got arthritis that knocks me out of action and the alcohol medication doesn't help


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 13, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> 3000 miles means I won't be getting a care package?
> What happened on Sunday?  I've got arthritis that knocks me out of action and the alcohol medication doesn't help



The shipping is a killer unfortunately.  Sunday I was knocked out with side effects from my Covid vaccine and the only things that I wanted to do was sleep and drink Hint Water.  Feel great now and all that's left are dirty dishes.

Sorry about the arthritis.  That is not fun.  I got a bit in my knees and I feel for those with bad cases.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 13, 2021)

@daspyknows Thanks Chef!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks great to me. Nice job


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks like I could use a care package too but I'm to far down the list. Nice job and good bacon takes time.

Warren


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Apr 14, 2021)

Good lookin Bacon there!  I like the idea of trying 3 different types from the same belly


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 14, 2021)

Great lookin Bacon


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks for the like daspyknows it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 15, 2021)

It was definitely not too much.  After BLT's and sharing with friends it is more than half gone.


----------

